# Tempos verbais



## PaulaCF

Olá a todos!

Tenho dúvida quanto à relação entre os tempos verbais do português-espanhol.
Como ficaria as seguintes frases em espanhol:

*Se estiver sol, vou à praia.

Eles poderão viajar.

É importante que ela saiba e esteja de acordo.

Talvez eles possam estar causando baixo desempenho*.

Como que ficariam essas frases em espanhol?

Acho que é tudo por enquanto! ​


----------



## luis masci

PaulaCF said:


> *Se estiver sol, vou à praia.*​
> 
> *Eles poderão viajar.*​
> *É importante que ela saiba e esteja de acordo.*​
> 
> *Talvez eles possam estar causando baixo desempenho*.


Olá, eu tentarei mas não tenho total certeza, assim que outras opinioes serám bemvindas: 

Si hubiera sol/ si estuviera el sol voy a ir a la playa.
Ellos podrán viajar
Es importante que ella lo sepa y esté de acuerdo
Tal vez ellos puedan estar causando un bajo desempeño.​ ​


----------



## Outsider

luis masci said:


> Si hubiera sol/ si estuviera el sol voy a ir a la playa.


Não será mais adequada a tradução "Si hay/está sol...", Luis?


----------



## luis masci

Outsider said:


> Não será mais adequada a tradução "Si hay/está sol...", Luis?


Si Outsider, pero he tratado de seguir las oraciones originales lo más fiel que fuese posible.


----------



## Outsider

Mas lembre-se de que em português "estiver" é o futuro do conjuntivo, não o imperfeito. Não é o mesmo que _estuviera_ em espanhol!


----------



## luis masci

Ok Outsider, por eso solicité vuestra ayuda también. Ya dije que no estaba seguro.


----------



## Outsider

Eu também não tinha a certeza. Hesito sempre neste tipo de frases, em espanhol, porque tenho lido respostas um pouco díspares aqui no fórum.


----------



## PaulaCF

Olá!

Primeiro, gostaria de agradecer a ajuda de vocês  

É justamente nisso a minha dúvida, pois "estiver" está no futuro do subjuntivo, então, não sabia se deveria substituí-lo pelo futuro indefinido do subjuntivo ou se deixava no presente.

Então, o correto seria: *Si está sol?*

Mais uma vez, obrigado! ​


----------



## Outsider

O futuro do subjuntivo não se usa em espanhol vernáculo. Normalmente, substitui-se pelo _presente_ to subjuntivo, ou, em frases condicionais como essa, pelo presente do _indicativo_.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

PaulaCF said:


> *Se estiver sol, vou à praia.**Eles poderão viajar.*​
> 
> 
> *É importante que ela saiba e esteja de acordo.*​
> *Talvez eles possam estar causando baixo desempenho*.


 
_My try:_

_Si hay sol, iré / voy a ir a la playa._
_Es probable que ellos estén causando/ocasionando un bajo desempeño. (me suena más natural)_


_En éstas, estoy de acuerdo con Luis:_​ 


_Ellos podrán viajar_​ 
_Es importante que ella lo sepa y esté de acuerdo_​


----------



## jazyk

Primeira vez que vejo _se estiver sol_. Usa-se muito em Portugal?


----------



## Outsider

Sim, muito! No Brasil não?


----------



## PaulaCF

_Se estiver sol _usa-se muito aqui no Brasil. Para falar a verdade, usasse muito o futuro do subjuntivo em condicionais.​


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Eu ouço "se estiver sol" (ou, mais informalmente, "se tiver sol" ou "se tiver fazendo sol") bastante aqui no Brasil.


----------



## PaulaCF

Olá novamente! 

Nessa outra frase: ... a um grupo em que tiverem poderes apropriados.

Está correto assim: ... a un grupo en el que tengam poderes apropiados.


----------



## jazyk

Acho que sou uma ave rara então, porque me pareceu tão estranho esse uso. Eu diria _Se fizer sol. _Mas essa deve ser uma das tantas contaminações lingüísticas que me afligem.


----------



## jazyk

Mas pensando bem: se estiver sol, se estiver onde? Essa frase faz mais sentido com um adjetivo: _se estiver quente, se estiver frio, se estiver chuvoso_. Não me soa nada bem dizer _Se estiver vento, se estiver chuva, se estiver calor_, que são substantivos. _Sol _dever-se-ia incluir aqui, não?


----------



## PaulaCF

A frase que dei, foi um exemplo qualquer, já que minha dúvida era quanto à conjugação verbal. Mas creio que a frase não esteja incorreta, já que usa-se muito aqui no Brasil, até mais frequentemente da forma informal como relatou Marcio Afonso: "_Se tiver sol_".​


----------



## jazyk

_Se tiver sol_ tudo bem, porque ter em português brasileiro informal equivale a _haver_. Parece-me completamente lógico. Mas a outra com _estar _ainda não me convenceu.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Jazyk, eu pensei em algumas explicações bem esdrúxulas, como uma possível omissão em "Se estiver (o) sol (lá no seu)", mas parece que são meio inverossímeis 

Eu arriscaria dizer que seria uma omissão _do _fazendo em "Se estiver (fazendo) sol".

Ou talvez simplesmente seja uma epxressão idiomática.


----------



## jazyk

> Eu arriscaria dizer que seria uma omissão _do _fazendo em "Se estiver (fazendo) sol".


Acho que isto me convence.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Não me soa nada bem dizer _Se estiver vento, se estiver chuva, se estiver calor_, que são substantivos. _Sol _dever-se-ia incluir aqui, não?


Isto deve ser uma diferença entre o português europeu e o brasileiro. Todas as frases que escreveu são normais, correctas e lógicas por cá. 



jazyk said:


> Mas pensando bem: se estiver sol, se estiver onde?


Onde haveria de ser?! Na Terra!



jazyk said:


> Acho que sou uma ave rara então, porque me pareceu tão estranho esse uso. Eu diria _Se fizer sol._


_"Se fizer sol", quem?  _


----------



## jazyk

> Isto deve ser uma diferença entre o português europeu e o brasileiro. Todas as frases que escreveu são normais, correctas e lógicas por cá.


Acho que não, Outsider. Se observar bem, acho que é uma diferença entre o Jazyk e o resto do mundo.  



> "Se fizer sol", quem?


Entendi a piada, Outsider, mas aí fazer é verbo impessoal: Faz três anos que não a vejo, etc.


----------



## Outsider

Chocava-lhe dizer, por exemplo, "Se estiver luar hoje à noite"? Ou é só "Se fizer/houver luar" que lhe soa bem?...


----------



## jazyk

A mim sim me choca. Tampouco usaria nenhuma das outras opções com luar. Mas tenho de me resignar à idéia, sou de fato estranho.


----------



## AGATHA2

PaulaCF said:


> Olá a todos!​
> 
> Tenho dúvida quanto à relação entre os tempos verbais do português-espanhol.
> Como ficaria as seguintes frases em espanhol:​
> *Se estiver sol, vou à praia.*
> 
> SI HICIERA SOL IRIA A LA PLAYA
> 
> *Eles poderão viajar.*
> *ELLOS PODRÁN VIAJAR*​
> *É importante que ela saiba e esteja de acordo.*​ES IMPORTANTE QUE ELLA SEPA Y ESTÉ DE ACUERDO
> 
> *Talvez eles possam estar causando baixo desempenho*.
> 
> A LO MEJOR ELLOS PUEDAN ESTAR CAUSANDO .....
> Como que ficariam essas frases em espanhol?​
> Acho que é tudo por enquanto! ​


----------



## PaulaCF

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda! 

Na seguinte frase, como ficaria o verbo:

*As mudanças serão aplicadas quando o programa for iniciado.*​


----------



## jazyk

Quando + futuro do subjuntivo em português = cuando + presente do subjuntivo em espanhol.
Quando for velho, quero morar nesta casa.
Cuano sea viejo, quiero vivir en esta casa.

Se + futuro do subjuntivo em português = si + presente do indicativo em espanhol.
Se ele não quiser ajudar-te, pede ajuda a outro.
Si él no quiere ayudarte, pide ayuda a otro.

Portanto?


----------



## PaulaCF

Portanto, o certo seria:

*Las mudanzas serán aplicadas cuando el programa sea iniciado.

*Está certo?

E quando a frase tiver: quando + infinitivo em português, como fica em espanhol?

Por exemplo:

*Quando configurar as opções?*​


----------



## jazyk

Aplicar em português e espanhol neste contexto de informática soa-me a pura tradução literal do inglês _apply_. Eu não o usaria (sei que é usado, mas sou purista  ).

_Quando configurar as opções?_ 
Literalmente: ¿Сuándo configurar las opciones?


----------

